# bagging Audi A6 4f Avant



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

hey guys 

i am a danish guy who just have bagged my A6 4F. I need some pointers how to get the front down. 
I am riding a GAS V1. If somebody can help me, maybe with pictures, that would be a good help. And if anybody has some cool wheels for sale, then i am a buyer  


































































update: now an little update. The car is now mat black in the top. And mat silver to the line under the window. And some new wheels on. Org Audi R8 V10 Spyder. 8,5x19 in the front and 11x19" in the back. Xenon lights trown on as well 
























































now totally finished. Mat black in the top. And mat silver on the rest


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

****s nasty!!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you very much guys


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Licks Lips. That looks damn good.


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

excellent


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

So sick! I was wanting to get an A6 avant one day. 

Im not totally sure whats holding you up in the front, either the upper balljoints are resting on the top of the strut tower or the struts arent short enough.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah, I'm not much help, other that telling you that your ride is sick!!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

dope, love everything about it


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks guys, i am not satisfied yet......i am looking for some more exciting wheels..... 
i am getting my struts shortened


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm as low as I can go down on mine- the ball joints are banging into the top of the fender. What are your fender measurements and wheel/tire specs? Looks good so far- I really wanted an Avant as well.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

my english is not perfect. What do you mean by fender measerment. I am riding 8,5x19" with 225-35-19 and in the back 9,5x19" with 225-35-19. In the front i can not see the tyres. But i want do go lower.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

some pictures from a danish car show in the weekend 







































that is my wife with blond hear standing in the back  


















just for fun my wifes Beetle with bentley rims and air ride


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah, sorry. You measure the height of your fenders:


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

from the ground to the top of the wing is 22,8 inches. 
from the ground to the bottom of the front lights there is 20 inches


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Stunning wagon!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

just for fun my wifes Beetle with bentley rims and air ride 








[/QUOTE] 

Holy jesus.. 

So good. Both of them.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

where are your sensors on the front bumper?


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

by my painter. I am waiting for my new 2010 LED XENON headlamps to come, so that i can do everything at one time


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I love the new A6 avant, but I love it even more on bags.


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

You should get a hold of dorbritz (drew) he just flew out to cali to bag one of these guys, its a b8 though...not sure how much of a suspension difference is though, but i'm sure he could give you some info on it. also Santi idk his name on here though. no pics of the front but heres an angled side view.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

b8s are not like c6s. your most likely hitting the strut tower with the upper control arms. i have 30-40psi left inthe back before i hit them. only way to go lower is shorter spindles aka drop spindles or cutting into the strut tower to allow the control arms to go higher.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

i would try and do that. Thank you a lot man  for the advise


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

so sick :thumbup:


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you very much man........soon there is a little update. Getting the car painted in matt white and some bentley rims


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

some new picture now


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

saw the Audi on saturday in front of the NH Hotel and on sunday at the show. 
only a few cars between mine and yours  

looks good, nice strecht on the back :screwy:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you very much  what car do you drive. MIVW is the best event i ever been to


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

I drive the black A6 4F limousine with 20", Airride and S6 interieur 

yes best event ever.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i see you flaired the rear arches out a lil bit but how the hell do those 19x11s fit on the back? lol what offset are they?


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

mit bag yard airride system.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

yes with the bagyard airride. I am selling bagyard in Germany 

11x19 really hard, i have to change camber to go more negativ than it goes normally to fit 9,5x20 offset 35


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

ahhh dann habe ich mit dich gesprochen. Ich wollte deine Airride kaufen. Aber du hast es verkauft. 
Dann habe ich ein GAS system gekauft. Ich und meine kollege. Ich habe garnichts gemacht mit camber 
hinten. Ich fahre orginal.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

da verwechselst du mich, wir haben nicht gesprochen. 
Ich will mein Airride nicht verkaufen. 

Ich weiß nicht mit wem du gesprochen hast. 

original hinten? welche Et ist das 

so sieht es hinten bei mir aus, nach etwas Bearbeitung


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

ich habe vielleicht mit ein anderen gesprochen dann


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

what are the offsets on the 19x11 r8 wheels? thanks


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

they are for sale 

front 
8,5x19" ET 42

back
11x19" ET 50

mounted with 225-35-19

price 2200 euros


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

so now there is new pictures


----------

